# CPT code for no show for physical exam



## farobb (Mar 28, 2013)

Is there a CPT code for a no show for a physical exam


----------



## dclark7 (Mar 28, 2013)

No there is no CPT code and you cannot bill the insurance company for a no show.  Many offices have no show policies and bill the patient, this is accepatable as long as the policy is explained to the patient and is administered the same for everyone.


----------



## cldavenport (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree with the above. There is no cpt code for no shows, but you can charge a no show fee. Provided you have a policy in place and clearly explained to the patients in advance.


----------



## seanny (Apr 2, 2013)

We just created a N/S code for these.  You cannot bill insurance for no-shows.

And be careful!  In our state, we are prohibited from billing no-show fees to Medicaid patients (even though they have the highest rate of no-show). 

Also, some WC contracts prohibit the contracted provider from billing their patients for no-shows; you'll want to review those contracts.


----------

